# DO YOU WANT TO PADDLE IN MEXICO.



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

The Huasteca Rocks! 
I have been down there 3 times in the last 2 years to paddle. The Huasteca is a dense jungle eco-tone in the middle of the desert. The Gulf of Mexico and the Tampico Airport are only 2 hours away for quick convenient air service. 

Activities to choose from include:
- Kayaking and Rafting (or Duckies) on many rivers...all within an hour of Valles and 30 min of the ranch
- Zip-line- At the ranch
- Swimming in the pool or river - at the ranch
- Waterfall Jumping- Micos waterfalls
- Repelling (330 foot Tamul waterfall, 100'ish foot Minas Viejas)
- Guided tours of the Tamtuc Olmec Ruins 
- Garden of Xilitla
- Hot Springs
- Rock Climbing
- Guided Canoe trip on the Santa Maria, up river to the bottom of the 330 ft Tamul 
waterfall
- Visit the lip of the Swallow Caves (I forgot the name in Spanish)
- Shopping in Town
- Ocean Surfing in Tampico
....
Alex has been guiding trips for over 10 years in this region and the rest of the staff have just as much experience. Everyone speaks English and Spanish so you can just relax and have a good time. 

They can customize trips for families or groups of paddlers. 
It is a great way to see Mexico in a safe, cheap and organized manner. 

I really love the Huasteca Region and would recommend visiting the area as a paddler or non-paddler, there is so much to see and do.

If you have any questions for me about my experiences in the area as well, please feel free to PM me.

Christine


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

damn that sounds nice right now. Its snowing outside!


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

So I have been to Mexico three times, but not since 2004. I love Southern and coastal Mexico, It was a totally different place then the border areas. different quality of life. Nowadays I wouldnt go near J-town or any of the border areas at all.i like living too much:shock:... So flying into mexico city and driving up to Micos from there is pretty safe right now? I guess thats the huge bonus of going as a customer, rather than dirtbag style, is more security, right ? Thats what i would hope at least. Any way it sounds f-n Awesome! I really hope i can make someday... :]


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Flying to Mexico City and driving through the city alone with all of your gear on your roof, is probably not a very good idea...You could be fine, who knows...it is a flip of a coin. Many people do it that way but there are other closer, safer cities with airports near to Valles.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah, didnt read close enough, too busy daydreaming.... :] would definitely go with closest airport! ...although its within a reasonably (long) drive from NM.... Back when driving was an option...


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

We have driven to Valles from CO. 2 of the last 4 Thanksgivings without much issue. Around the border there are alot of security checkpoints, have your paper work in order and your nose clean and it is no big deal. We will be it doing again in 2010. Some crossings/cities are more dangerous than others. Quite a few TX boaters make the drive though.


----------

